# Atomic RDA or Plume veil



## daniel craig (30/6/15)

I'm new to vaping and haven't tried out drip smoking before, I want to give it a try but I'm not sure which RDA to get. I didn't use a drip before but I'm a quick learner so even something advanced will be considered. I want something with either 3-4 posts and must be able to produce clouds as well as give off full flavor. BTW I'm gonna be using it on the Evic VT and Subox.

If anyone has any of these RDA'S available around durban and willing to sell PM me.


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> I'm new to vaping and haven't tried out drip smoking before, I want to give it a try but I'm not sure which RDA to get. I didn't use a drip before but I'm a quick learner so even something advanced will be considered. I want something with either 3-4 posts and must be able to produce clouds as well as give off full flavor. BTW I'm gonna be using it on the Evic VT and Subox.
> 
> If anyone has any of these RDA'S available around durban and willing to sell PM me.


What's "drip smoking" ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## daniel craig (30/6/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> What's "drip smoking" ?


Vaping using RDA'S. Coils get directly saturated with liquid and doesn't have a tank.... check YouTube

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev (30/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> must be able to produce clouds as well as give off full flavor



This is a bit like asking for a car that does 0-100 in 4 seconds, but gets 45km/L fuel efficiency 

Realistically you are going to have to find a balance with your builds, that gives enough flavour and decent clouds. For this reason I would imagine that the atomic would give you the best platform to experiment on. I own both of these atomisers, and I think you will find the atomic design is very similar to the bulk of RDAs, where as the Plume Veil design is a little different to the typical.

The adjustable air flow on the Atomic is far superior to the Plume Veils (IMHO), and I think the atomic will provide a better system to experiment with single and dual coils. Yes you could do this as well on the Plume, but the Atomic is more of the all-rounder in my books, and I used mine daily for the better part of three months on one of my Reos.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> Vaping using RDA'S. Coils get directly saturated with liquid and doesn't have a tank.... check YouTube


 I was being sarcastic. Pretty sure we don't drip smoke...


----------



## daniel craig (30/6/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> I was being sarcastic. Pretty sure we don't drip smoke...


Yeah I figured

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (30/6/15)

@devdev Is it easy to build on the atomic? And is there a difference between a clone and original?


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> @devdev Is it easy to build on the atomic? And is there a difference between a clone and original?


Judging by the pics I have seen of the Atomic, it should be easy to build on. I had a plumveil and that was easy to build on too. You should be happy with either. (or just get both.  )

Yes, there is a difference between clones and originals - the price. 
Where are you looking at buying from?


----------



## daniel craig (30/6/15)

@baksteen8168 I'm not quite sure, I'm trying to check if anyone in Durban has one.


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> @baksteen8168 I'm not quite sure, I'm trying to check if anyone in Durban has one.



Hope you come right. Try asking in the "who has stock" section and maybe another post in the classified's "wanted" section.


----------



## Renesh (30/6/15)

@daniel craig 
Both are fantastic drippers...i've had both..loved both.. 
Check with Sir Vape or Vapeshop in KZN.. i'm sure they will have drippers in stock (maybe not atomics or plumes)

ps: say Hello to increased juice consumption and alot of battery usage (depending on your builds off course).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (30/6/15)

Renesh said:


> @daniel craig
> Both are fantastic drippers...i've had both..loved both..
> Check with Sir Vape or Vapeshop in KZN.. i'm sure they will have drippers in stock (maybe not atomics or plumes)
> 
> ps: say Hello to increased juice consumption and alot of battery usage (depending on your builds off course).


Yeah, I want to experience all the things vaping has to offer. The RDA'S will allow me to try out different type of coils like fused Clapton and helix coils and tiger coils. Currently I'm stuck on micro coils.


----------



## Renesh (30/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> Yeah, I want to experience all the things vaping has to offer. The RDA'S will allow me to try out different type of coils like fused Clapton and helix coils and tiger coils. Currently I'm stuck on micro coils.


EDIT: Don't get the Velocity from Lemaga... The grub screw just stripped on mine... 

You could also try the Velocity RDA... massive airflow... easy to build on...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## devdev (30/6/15)

Renesh said:


> You could also try the Velocity RDA... massive airflow... easy to build on...




Just don't buy the Lemaga version of the clone. I bought mine brand new, and then had to spend an extra R140 getting someone else to machine and repair it for me.

I am told the Tobeco clone of the Velocity is excellent though

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## daniel craig (30/6/15)

I heard of the velocity but didn't know much about the way it performs in giving off flavor and vapor


----------



## daniel craig (30/6/15)

@devdev what about the Aethertech brand? Any good?


----------



## devdev (30/6/15)

Sorry Daniel due to work commitments, I don't currently have time to respond to all of these questions. You will certainly find the answers if you search on the forum or on google as all of these things have been discussed in the past


----------



## DoubleD (30/6/15)

Just adding my 

The Atomic wins hands down, clones and authentic are so close its hard to tell the difference. 
You wont have any problems with the atomic, unlike the plume veil where 3 clones that I have worked with had a dodgy center post, by that I mean it would spin or twist as you tightened your coil down.
I'm not saying the plume veil is crap, its actually a great atty but it doesn't have the sturdy build quality as the atomic.

I sold my plume veil within a week purely because of the dodgy center post and its love for leaks.
I have two Atomics, one for dripping and one for my Reo, its a fantastic all round dripper

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig (30/6/15)

@DoubleD What's the quality of the Aethertech brand?


----------



## DoubleD (30/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> @DoubleD What's the quality of the Aethertech brand?



Not sure about the Authentics from Aethertech but the 3 clones that I tried were good, apart from the center posts as I said above.

The other thing I forgot to mention in my previous post was, the Plume Veil clones I used were all version 1, not sure if there is a huge difference between versions because after three fails you get pretty fed up or at least I did.


----------



## daniel craig (30/6/15)

DoubleD said:


> Not sure about the Authentics from Aethertech but the 3 clones that I tried were good, apart from the center posts as I said above.
> 
> The other thing I forgot to mention in my previous post was, the Plume Veil clones I used were all version 1, not sure if there is a huge difference between versions because after three fails you get pretty fed up or at least I did.


Looks like I'll be searching for the Atomic then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (30/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> Looks like I'll be searching for the Atomic then



You wont be sorry bro 

I will never sell my first Atomic I got, in fact I dont think I could ever sell my BF Atomic either


----------



## Gizmo (30/6/15)

devdev said:


> Just don't buy the Lemaga version of the clone. I bought mine brand new, and then had to spend an extra R140 getting someone else to machine and repair it for me.
> 
> I am told the Tobeco clone of the Velocity is excellent though



If you had problems you could have returned to us for exchange. We have sold many without any issues.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (30/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> Yeah, I want to experience all the things vaping has to offer. The RDA'S will allow me to try out different type of coils like fused Clapton and helix coils and tiger coils. Currently I'm stuck on micro coils.




Noticed you said this and just want to clarify...

Those coils, like a fused clapton or helix are big assed coils, if you are a coil building zen master  and thats what you're building you might want to consider RDA's with bigger post holes. 

The Atomic has normal post holes, I think its a 1mm hole.
If you want a great first dripper, 
the atomic is the way to go, 
if flavor is what you want, 
the Atomic is the way to go

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (30/6/15)

DoubleD said:


> Noticed you said this and just want to clarify...
> 
> Those coils, like a fused clapton or helix are big assed coils, if you are a coil building zen master  and thats what you're building you might want to consider RDA's with bigger post holes.
> 
> ...


For those coils which RDA'S will I need ?


----------



## DoubleD (30/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> For those coils which RDA'S will I need ?




I think you should watch some of those youtube coil building tutorials bro, just check what those dudes use for RDA's and maybe how much effort it takes to build coils like that. Its art bro, heaps of skill and time goes into them, check a video or two and you'll see why I say this.


----------



## daniel craig (30/6/15)

DoubleD said:


> I think you should watch some of those youtube coil building tutorials bro, just check what those dudes use for RDA's and maybe how much effort it takes to build coils like that. Its art bro, heaps of skill and time goes into them, check a video or two and you'll see why I say this.


I know the techniques of building, I built before but didn't have any RDA'S to try them out. I'm vaping since 16 years old and building for at least 3 years but only now really want to explore everything. I did see Rip using the plume veil RDA and velocity. I taught all RDA'S could use the same coils. Originally I wanted to get the twisted messes RDA but delivery is a problem


----------



## daniel craig (30/6/15)

DoubleD said:


> I think you should watch some of those youtube coil building tutorials bro, just check what those dudes use for RDA's and maybe how much effort it takes to build coils like that. Its art bro, heaps of skill and time goes into them, check a video or two and you'll see why I say this.


The Clapton I can build but the Clapton fused and helixed and all those I still have to learn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (30/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> I know the techniques of building, I built before but didn't have any RDA'S to try them out. I'm vaping since 16 years old and building for at least 3 years but only now really want to explore everything. I did see Rip using the plume veil RDA and velocity. I taught all RDA'S could use the same coils. Originally I wanted to get the twisted messes RDA but delivery is a problem



All good bud, Rip is a great source for different atty's that you would be interested in.




daniel craig said:


> The Clapton I can build but the Clapton fused and helixed and all those I still have to learn




Same here, Ive been so focused on what I needed and now I'm near a point where I'm satisfied with my vape gear. So I suppose I can start experiencing awesome builds like these soon aswell.

Good luck on your atty search 




Zen master at work  Squidoode builds a Staple Staggered Fused Clapton coil. Great channel to subscribe to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (30/6/15)

DoubleD said:


> All good bud, Rip is a great source for different atty's that you would be interested in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Follow twisted messes on instagram. Definitely the best coils I've seen. If only we could get the twisted messes RDA


----------



## DoubleD (30/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> Follow twisted messes on instagram. Definitely the best coils I've seen. If only we could get the twisted messes RDA



Yip, I follow him too. My instagram is purely vape related + beer hahhaha Thats all I follow, I dont even follow my friends  Love instagram

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renesh (30/6/15)

@


Gizmo said:


> If you had problems you could have returned to us for exchange. We have sold many without any issues.


@Gizmo does this apply to anyone that bought a velocity from you?
Because I spoke (via email ) to your shop earlier today and was told sorry, there isn't anything that can be done.


----------



## Zegee (1/7/15)

daniel craig said:


> Follow twisted messes on instagram. Definitely the best coils I've seen. If only we could get the twisted messes RDA


Sir vape has clone
Best option of the 4 atty mentioned


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020


----------



## Zegee (1/7/15)

Zegee said:


> Sir vape has clone
> Best option of the 4 atty mentioned
> 
> 
> Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020


You are going to need more than evic or sub box to run those build properly 


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020


----------



## daniel craig (1/7/15)

DoubleD said:


> Yip, I follow him too. My instagram is purely vape related + beer hahhaha Thats all I follow, I dont even follow my friends  Love instagram


Just did some browsing and came across the derringer, is this RDA any good compared to the atomic and plume veil?


----------



## Gizmo (1/7/15)

Renesh said:


> @
> 
> @Gizmo does this apply to anyone that bought a velocity from you?
> Because I spoke (via email ) to your shop earlier today and was told sorry, there isn't anything that can be done.



Well, If its faulty, then immediately return it, preferably on the same day. If its a quite few days later or weeks later then we cant help in most cases.

But Please PM me the problem. I have sold 40 of these already and had not one return. So this is rather strange.


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/7/15)

daniel craig said:


> Just did some browsing and came across the derringer, is this RDA any good compared to the atomic and plume veil?


Judging from what others have said about it, it seems to be a very good dripper.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (1/7/15)

daniel craig said:


> Just did some browsing and came across the derringer, is this RDA any good compared to the atomic and plume veil?



I agree with Baksteen, I spent a week with one I loan from Andre and have to say its a great dripper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (1/7/15)

DoubleD said:


> I agree with Baksteen, I spent a week with one I loan from Andre and have to say its a great dripper.


I have a choice between the plume veil and derringer and the Atomic.. which one will be the best? I'm gonna be using it on an Evic VT for now and then I'm gonna be using it on a sigelei 150w or snow wolf.


----------



## DoubleD (1/7/15)

daniel craig said:


> I have a choice between the plume veil and derringer and the Atomic.. which one will be the best? I'm gonna be using it on an Evic VT for now and then I'm gonna be using it on a sigelei 150w or snow wolf.



I can only tell you what worked best for me personally and that is the Atomic, for you I'm not sure boet. 
People are very different in terms of what works for them and their own needs. 
Best way to find out what works for you is buy them all, the ones you love, you keep and the rest you sell again.
I know thats not the advice you are looking for but it is the only way to know what is best for yourself.

I'm also probably the last person to ask lol Reason I say that is because I love simple single coils in small chamber drippers, like the Atomic, RM2 and Chalice RDAs which I use on my Reo purely for MTL type of vaping. Plus I've only been vaping for a year hahaha I'm no where close to your 3 years of vaping and building coils 

What I will do is break it down for you the best I can:

If you want to build big fancy coils try the Derringer, Plume Veil, Aeolus, Rogue, Odin, Tugboat (there are loads more, I'm just lazy right now)

If you want a excellent first time dripper, try the Atomic. As I said before, I own 2 of them and would never sell them, I love them too much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/7/15)

Imo, the Derringer.


----------



## daniel craig (1/7/15)

DoubleD said:


> I can only tell you what worked best for me personally and that is the Atomic, for you I'm not sure boet.
> People are very different in terms of what works for them and their own needs.
> Best way to find out what works for you is buy them all, the ones you love, you keep and the rest you sell again.
> I know thats not the advice you are looking for but it is the only way to know what is best for yourself.
> ...


Make sense. I think I'll get all 3 and try them out.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Keith Milton (1/7/15)

This was one of my recent builds on my Doge V2 RDA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (1/7/15)

Keith Milton said:


> This was one of my recent builds on my Doge V2 RDA


What's the ramp up time on this?


----------



## Keith Milton (1/7/15)

Stitched alien stove top on the V2 doge previously and on the following is a Stitched Alien 2.5mm ID coil

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Keith Milton (1/7/15)

daniel craig said:


> What's the ramp up time on this?


 Depends on the charge of your battery and if you are running dual parallel or single 18650 batteries
with single not too bad ( 10ms ) and on dual it is almost immediately (2ms)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (1/7/15)

Keith Milton said:


> Stitched alien stove top on the V2 doge previously and on the following is a Stitched Alien 2.5mm ID coil


Nice build


----------



## Andre (1/7/15)

Keith Milton said:


> This was one of my recent builds on my Doge V2 RDA





Keith Milton said:


> Stitched alien stove top on the V2 doge previously and on the following is a Stitched Alien 2.5mm ID coil


Wow, stunning coil art, @Keith Milton.


----------



## Keith Milton (1/7/15)

Also built a Juggernaut coil still to be installed into a RDA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (1/7/15)

Ah see! Now these are the guys you need advice from

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (1/7/15)

Keith Milton said:


> Stitched alien stove top on the V2 doge previously and on the following is a Stitched Alien 2.5mm ID coil


@KeithMilton This is the build I'm definitely gonna work on and hopefully build. Will this work on a derringer?


----------



## Keith Milton (1/7/15)

daniel craig said:


> @KeithMilton This is the build I'm definitely gonna work on and hopefully build. Will this work on a derringer?


No, the Derringer will burn your lips after the third pull, and the wire is too thick for it. This build calls for either a Dark Horse or a Doge X2 atty with big post holes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (1/7/15)

Keith Milton said:


> No, the Derringer will burn your lips after the third pull, and the wire is too thick for it. This build calls for either a Dark Horse or a Doge X2 atty with big post holes


This build on a plume veil?


----------



## Keith Milton (1/7/15)

daniel craig said:


> This build on a plume veil?



Should work, but I am not sure if you will have to drill out the post holes to 2.5mm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (1/7/15)

Keith Milton said:


> Should work, but I am not sure if you will have to drill out the post holes to 2.5mm


Will changing drip tips to something bigger help?


----------



## Keith Milton (1/7/15)

No the post holes may have to be drilled out

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## daniel craig (1/7/15)

Keith Milton said:


> No the post holes may have to be drilled out


No, changing the drip tip on the derringer. Will it work?


----------



## Keith Milton (1/7/15)

daniel craig said:


> No, changing the drip tip on the derringer. Will it work?


 The top cap is really small, but to avoid burning, then yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (1/7/15)

Keith Milton said:


> The top cap is really small, but to avoid burning, then yes


Thanks a lot


----------



## Keith Milton (1/7/15)

daniel craig said:


> Thanks a lot


Pleasure, only happy to help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

